# unpaid work orders



## Flyingjon69

I have 75 unpaid work orders, they keep saying when they get paid I get paid.what's my options? looking at a lot of liens. how do I contact the National? will that help? looking for advice thanks


----------



## Racerx

Flyingjon69 said:


> I have 75 unpaid work orders, they keep saying when they get paid I get paid.what's my options? looking at a lot of liens. how do I contact the National? will that help? looking for advice thanks


How old are the invoices? ,who are they from?, what type of contract did you sign?, all of these things are relevant to your question but from the sounds of it I would probably be firing up the lien machine right now....

With a little bit of legwork you should be able to find out who the national is pretty easily and put them on notice that you intend on using every legal remedy at your disposal to be compensated and that should get you some movement...good luck


----------



## Flyingjon69

most orders are right at 60 days since completion, most are grass recuts,
several thousand dollars, all where processed as completed. orders all came from Muncie Indiana. side note have not had any new work since I started asking why no pay. they said due to charge backs and no pay, I have to wait till they get paid.


----------



## thanohano44

Flyingjon69 said:


> most orders are right at 60 days since completion, most are grass recuts,
> several thousand dollars, all where processed as completed. orders all came from Muncie Indiana. side note have not had any new work since I started asking why no pay. they said due to charge backs and no pay, I have to wait till they get paid.



Lien if that's possible.


----------



## Racerx

Flyingjon69 said:


> most orders are right at 60 days since completion, most are grass recuts,
> several thousand dollars, all where processed as completed. orders all came from Muncie Indiana. side note have not had any new work since I started asking why no pay. they said due to charge backs and no pay, I have to wait till they get paid.


Start the lien process imediatley..


----------



## idaho

first off I know nothing of the laws. someone I know had this happen to him. So he called the cops who showed up at that guys door since the guy was able to prove he paid him some money they didn't arrest him. But without that proof they were ready to arrest that guys and his wife...


----------



## hammerhead

lotsa luck dealing with them Idiots.They usually wait till its too late to lien before they tell you to screw off. I'm lucky they only got me for $400 before I stopped doing work for them. They are the dumbest people on the planet. they make national cubical workers look like Einstein. 

I have a friend that worked for them and he is owed 10 times what you are and he is in the legal process now of trying to recover it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Flyingjon69 said:


> most orders are right at 60 days since completion, most are grass recuts,
> several thousand dollars, all where processed as completed. orders all came from Muncie Indiana. side note have not had any new work since I started asking why no pay. they said due to charge backs and no pay, I have to wait till they get paid.


I know every company in Muncie. Let me know who the company is (you can PM me if you want) and I will help.

If the problem is with a National that we work for I will speak to my contacts within the national itself. I love doing this!

Every year I lose thousands of dollars to Craigslist Hacks working for Regionals that have never even been to my town. When I can call the National and say here is what your statewide studs have been up to, I get a little sense of satisfaction.

I have plenty of pics from every company subbing in my area of the "QUALITY" work they do.

I just rekeyed a property yesterday that Safeguard had been taking care of. The toilets had the winterization plastic on them and crap inside. The locks had not been changed. They had been leaving a door unlocked on the garage for access. it was ptiiful.


----------



## david

*Hi*

1st i would never do 75 jobs and not see a check,this is why some push to 60-90 days pay,its a scammers paradise,i do hope you will see your money but trust noone.


----------



## hammerhead

david said:


> 1st i would never do 75 jobs and not see a check,this is why some push to 60-90 days pay,its a scammers paradise,i do hope you will see your money but trust noone.


But if they are GC's thats only 4-5 days of work


----------



## Flyingjon69

started my lien paperwork, made a few calls, no response from core logic. anyone know some of the banks core logic services, would like to call some to see what they have to say. so far my regionals has said that a lien will break our contract, I think it broke when they failed to pay me. how many liens will it take for core logic to drop them?


----------



## Coos-NH

Core Logic likely won't respond to you directly. They will probably have a discussion with the regional however if there are enough complaints. One company actually put a clause in their contracts that you will be fined $50,000 if you contact any of their clients directly. To that end the contact must at least stir the pot.


----------



## Gypsos

Flyingjon69 said:


> started my lien paperwork, made a few calls, no response from core logic. anyone know some of the banks core logic services, would like to call some to see what they have to say. so far my regionals has said that a lien will break our contract, I think it broke when they failed to pay me. how many liens will it take for core logic to drop them?


Pay a few bucks for a lien service to file some of them. When they do the records search they will be able to tell you who actually owns the property. That is who you want to end up with the lien.


----------



## Wannabe

Gypsos said:


> Pay a few bucks for a lien service to file some of them. When they do the records search they will be able to tell you who actually owns the property. That is who you want to end up with the lien.


That is great advice! Those lien companies will make sure all the I's are dotted and the T's are crossed

.


----------



## Flyingjon69

*no pay*

How do you find a lein company?


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC

Flyingjon69 said:


> How do you find a lein company?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lein+company


----------



## Gypsos

Flyingjon69 said:


> How do you find a lein company?


Google is your friend here. Try looking for lien filling services in your state. 

You might also look locally for an attorney to do this. They will cost a bit more, but it may be worth the cost of a 30 minute consultation to educate yourself on the specifics regarding lien laws in your state. 

I would look for the service first.


----------



## GTX63

Depending on your area, you may be able to use online records search engines or access the assessors office via phone or the interwebs and save yourself a lot of time.


----------



## Flyingjon69

What my chances of getting this guy in front of a judge to explain why I havent been paid?


----------



## GTX63

Best case scenario is he doesn't show and you get a default judgement. Attorneys for a lot of these outfits show up just to continue and file motions, dragging it out.
Aside from a lien, from a judgement in your favor can come your motion to discover assets, freezing accounts, etc. That stuff won't happen overnight, but the key is to act quickly before your lien rights expire.
By the way, I've spent plenty of time in courtrooms, but I am not an attorney.


----------



## Flyingjon69

Would the state attorney general be any help?


----------



## GTX63

If you told him you had 75 open orders and the customer won't pick up his phone? I would hope so, but you'll need to call them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Flyingjon69 said:


> Would the state attorney general be any help?



In this case no. Not only did you sign a sub contract agreement with the company that I am 100% sure has a termination hold clause stating they can hold your final payment for 90 days or maybe more i don't know the exacts of the document you signed but the guy you are having difficulty is former law enforcement and he is in pretty tight in his home area. I am going to guess that his sub contract agreement with you also states that any litigation will take place on his home turf. This guy knows all of this. He also knows that if he gets you in front of a judge and pulls out the contract that you signed he can hit you with cease and desist order and stop you from contacting him or his clients. I know of a contractor in Terre Haute that battled with this company and they slapped a restraining order against him. ALL they have to do is claim you are making threats and they can get a restraining order that will prevent you from contacting them and by proxy it will protect their clients as well.

You need to find out who the banks were and contact the lenders. They will put the pressure on Corelogic and the company in question. You also have to understand that legally he doesn't have to pay you a dime until 90 days from the last work order you ran if that is in fact how his subcontract agreement reads. I'm no attorney but my brother is and I have been on both sides of these types of issues. I once spent 2 years flying back and forth to Virginia to testify and attend a case where a multi million dollar GC for a government job didn't pay us and the bonding company wouldn't make good. It was a nightmare. The easiset thing to do is keep hounding Corelogic and start hounding the banks.


----------



## Flyingjon69

Thanks every one for all of the advise, or your experiences, I am new to all of this. hope I can survive till I get it figured out. I have started contacting some of the banks and the nationals that I have tracked down so far.


----------



## Flyingjon69

ok they called and offered $100-200 a week until paid.
not sure they will be in business long enough to pay off?
if I say no then they can cry to judge that they tried?
not sure what to do?


----------



## BRADSConst

Flyingjon69 said:


> ok they called and offered $100-200 a week until paid.
> not sure they will be in business long enough to pay off?
> if I say no then they can cry to judge that they tried?
> not sure what to do?


My answer would be HELL NO. They are throwing you a bone to get you past the window of being able to lien the property.


----------



## Flyingjon69

that's what I thought, finely got a reply from core logic today, will see what happens Monday, I did offer to barter the money owed for tools or equipment of equal Value.


----------



## Flyingjon69

well finally heard from core logic, they told him to fix it. he said ok. been 4 days still no word from the vendor. have most all my lien paperwork completed, headed to court houses first thing Monday.


----------



## dac1204

Flyingjon69 said:


> well finally heard from core logic, they told him to fix it. he said ok. been 4 days still no word from the vendor. have most all my lien paperwork completed, headed to court houses first thing Monday.


Monday is MLK day and the courts will not be open. Fyi but hope you get wha is owed to you i was/am still owed $5200 and will never see it.


----------



## Cleanupman

I've grabbed a couple portions of comments on this thread...


they keep saying when they get paid I get paid.

In this case no. Not only did you sign a sub contract agreement with the company that I am 100% sure has a termination hold clause stating they can hold your final payment for 90 days or maybe more

BOTH ILLEGAL....
they can not do this and if this is stated in a contract any judge wort their salt will quash the contract...at least use the sevrability clause to make a ruling on payment issues....
If you have issues again the ISTAR system can be your biggest friend.


----------



## PropPresPro

Cleanupman said:


> I've grabbed a couple portions of comments on this thread...
> 
> 
> they keep saying when they get paid I get paid.
> 
> In this case no. Not only did you sign a sub contract agreement with the company that I am 100% sure has a termination hold clause stating they can hold your final payment for 90 days or maybe more
> 
> BOTH ILLEGAL....
> they can not do this and if this is stated in a contract any judge wort their salt will quash the contract...at least use the sevrability clause to make a ruling on payment issues....
> If you have issues again the ISTAR system can be your biggest friend.


That interpretation seems real jailhouse-lawyery to me.
Flyingjon69, I would advise contacting an attorney before you accept or follow any of the above.

I'm also not quite sure how the istar system will be the biggest friend to someone who is having the problems Flyingjon69 is having. Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't that just a repository of complaints, catagorized geographically?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Cleanupman said:


> I've grabbed a couple portions of comments on this thread...
> 
> 
> they keep saying when they get paid I get paid.
> 
> In this case no. Not only did you sign a sub contract agreement with the company that I am 100% sure has a termination hold clause stating they can hold your final payment for 90 days or maybe more
> 
> BOTH ILLEGAL....
> they can not do this and if this is stated in a contract any judge wort their salt will quash the contract...at least use the sevrability clause to make a ruling on payment issues....
> If you have issues again the ISTAR system can be your biggest friend.


My attorney who put that clause in our subcontracts was able to enforce it in a court of law. Maybe you know more about the law than he does with is legal degrees and all?

The 90 day clause is legal and it is there to protect against chargebacks. When you sign a pay as paid agreement it is exactly that a PAY AS PAID agreement. 

I hope this guy gets his money but telling him the contract he signed is no good is bad advice. He does not need to get in front of a judge. When he does they will either hit him with a cease and desist order, a no contact order, or worst case scenario a restraining order which will by proxy protect the clients as well as the principal company. The other possible outcome is the regional cries poor and the judge sets up a payment plan. 

Flyingjon is on the right track getting to the banks and Corelogic putting pressure on the Regional.


----------



## Gypsos

Cleanupman said:


> I've grabbed a couple portions of comments on this thread...
> 
> 
> they keep saying when they get paid I get paid.
> 
> In this case no. Not only did you sign a sub contract agreement with the company that I am 100% sure has a termination hold clause stating they can hold your final payment for 90 days or maybe more
> 
> BOTH ILLEGAL....
> they can not do this and if this is stated in a contract any judge wort their salt will quash the contract...at least use the sevrability clause to make a ruling on payment issues....
> If you have issues again the ISTAR system can be your biggest friend.


This depends on where you are. In Florida it is legal and binding if you sign the document. This why almost every contract you sign with a general contractor in Florida will say both pay when paid and pay if paid.


----------



## Flyingjon69

I understand the get paid when they get paid part, what I don't understand is why the last three grass cuts and all jobs after august have not been paid off yet, and all work stopped coming when I started questioning the lack of pay first part of November? I finally got ahold of there clients and they are finally looking into see why no pay. I think they where paid, and they are gambling that I will go broke fighting for my money.


----------



## Flyingjon69

today by close of business they are supposed to have completed a review of my unpaid orders, so far they have told me that 10 of the 54 orders they are reviewing have not been paid by core logic. that seems alike a lot to me.
guess I will have to wait and see. betting they will ruin my weekend? 
core logic did not respond to me at all till I sent a intent to lien message to Wells Fargo zoning violations department. then they responded.


----------



## Flyingjon69

well they did get back to me at 4:55 pm then they where gone for the weekend.
about 10 orders for grass cuts have yet to be paid by core logic, they filed a pay dispute. so that tells me that they have been paid for 44 of my work orders and have yet to pay me my money, they are charging me 10% for late orders, but I get nothing added for the late pay. there total is about half what I invoiced, I can see this ending in a court room, sure I will get the short end of the stick. think this will be the end of my P&P work


----------



## westcoast Man

Flyingjon69 said:


> well they did get back to me at 4:55 pm then they where gone for the weekend.
> about 10 orders for grass cuts have yet to be paid by core logic, they filed a pay dispute. so that tells me that they have been paid for 44 of my work orders and have yet to pay me my money, they are charging me 10% for late orders, but I get nothing added for the late pay. there total is about half what I invoiced, I can see this ending in a court room, sure I will get the short end of the stick. think this will be the end of my P&P work


We stopped doing PP work awhile back, no money in it, I realized this when I boarded a bunch of house windows and spent $375.00 in materials ( lots of windows) and was paid I believe around $290.00


----------



## Flyingjon69

:whistling2:I found an old email with emails everybody that worked for ASAP from Muncie In. sent a message asking who else has been ripped off by this guy?
of the 45 on the list 38 have unpaid orders. that's a lot from 3 states.
ranging from $300 to $14000.sure that will be a happy office tomorrow.


----------



## Flyingjon69

I forwarded the chain of emails, to Indiana attorney generals office, the vendor manager for core logic, hope something happens soon.


----------



## Flyingjon69

Ok this regional has screwed over 38 good contarctor, the national wont get involved, my question is who is supposed to keep these thieves in line? Who is responsible?


----------



## Flyingjon69

Had enough, filed breach of contact and failure to pay today in my home town small claims court. will let this guy explain how his failure to pay is not a breach. 
I want to thanks everyone once again for all the advise and personal experiences.


----------



## Gypsos

Flyingjon69 said:


> Had enough, filed breach of contact and failure to pay today in my home town small claims court. will let this guy explain how his failure to pay is not a breach.
> I want to thanks everyone once again for all the advise and personal experiences.


Please let us know how this plays out.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction

*im in the same boat with same company as Jon*

i will share everything i can with ya stay in contact Jon thx for all the email


----------



## hammerhead

keep up with the emails also please.I hope they rot in ( you know where.) I'm just glad that they only got me for $480


----------



## Flyingjon69

new twist got a email from his lawyer to cease badmouthing him on this forum and to stop calling his clients. guess he doesn't like it pointing out that he's a thieving SOB, and I only asked advise on this situation, so thanks again for all your advise and life experiences. guess I will have to wait and see if he shows up, betting money he wont show. apparently I am wrong in judging Jimmy Dixon, and ASAP inc. he is an upstanding, honest, citizen, and business man. I guess I am totally wrong to expect pay for my hard work.


----------



## GTX63

An email? Really? Lol, what does an attorney charge to send an email?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> An email? Really? Lol, what does an attorney charge to send an email?


Mine charges 59.00 to read them. True story.


----------



## BRADSConst

Craigslist Hack said:


> Mine charges 59.00 to read them. True story.


 And you allow your brother to charge you that much :blink::blink:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BRADSConst said:


> And you allow your brother to charge you that much :blink::blink:


My brother handles my business stuff. He didn't want to battle my ex wife due to personal conflicts. So I hired a "friend" to handle a custody issue with my son and he itemized his bill. It blew me away. Overall the total wasn't so bad but the itemization shocked me.


----------



## Gypsos

Flyingjon69 said:


> new twist got a email from his lawyer to cease badmouthing him on this forum and to stop calling his clients. guess he doesn't like it pointing out that he's a thieving SOB, and I only asked advise on this situation, so thanks again for all your advise and life experiences. guess I will have to wait and see if he shows up, betting money he wont show. apparently I am wrong in judging Jimmy Dixon, and ASAP inc. he is an upstanding, honest, citizen, and business man. I guess I am totally wrong to expect pay for my hard work.


It might be time take this email to a lawyer of your own. As long as you are stating facts and not embellishing the truth than he may not be able to shut you up. I would find one offering a free consultation and ask him/her and while you are there discuss costs for you to be represented. 

The fact that he is doing this means you are becoming a thorn in his side. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Gypsos said:


> It might be time take this email to a lawyer of your own. As long as you are stating facts and not embellishing the truth than he may not be able to shut you up. I would find one offering a free consultation and ask him/her and while you are there discuss costs for you to be represented.
> 
> The fact that he is doing this means you are becoming a thorn in his side. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.



I spoke with my brother about this today he says an email can't force you to do anything. The only action you need to pay serious attention to is an order from the court. Also if you avoid process servers you can carry on until properly served in whatever fashion you wish.


----------



## GTX63

TMaybe the times are passing me by. If I hired an attorney to handle my business interests, the only emails I would want him to be sending would be to me for updates or instructions. When I am dealing with legal issues/problems the very least for me would be to send a certified letter that he is either served with or has to sign for. I can't take serious an attorney who can minimize his porn window just long enough to throw out an email from [email protected] and then bill me for it. Something just not right about that.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> TMaybe the times are passing me by. If I hired an attorney to handle my business interests, the only emails I would want him to be sending would be to me for updates or instructions. When I am dealing with legal issues/problems the very least for me would be to send a certified letter that he is either served with or has to sign for. I can't take serious an attorney who can minimize his porn window just long enough to throw out an email from [email protected] and then bill me for it. Something just not right about that.


I am guessing they are trying to scare him and an email probably didn't cost ASAP much. Letters take longer also.


----------



## Flyingjon69

got a certified copy today,


----------



## GTX63

Just ran thru most of your posts here since this thread started. I really don't see much bashing of anyone; your posts read more like a timelog of events with one or two mention of "thieves" and Core Logic. The responders have had some stronger language than you. Would your client like my address in order to send me something? Maybe a cease and desist via twitter?


----------



## Flyingjon69

the letter was dated November 13,2013, obviously the vendor is a upstanding member of his community, or he pays his lawyer in cash.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Flyingjon69 said:


> got a certified copy today,


You have to learn not to sign for those. Lol!


----------



## PropPresPro

Flyingjon69 said:


> the letter was dated November 13,2013, obviously the vendor is a upstanding member of his community, or he pays his lawyer in cash.


 
This thread was started 12/30/13. Where does the November date stem from? 

Perhaps the letter was initially intended for someone else & was recycled to you?


----------



## PropPresPro

GTX63 said:


> . . .Would your client like my address in order to send me something? Maybe a cease and desist via twitter?


 
I prefer snapchat! 
15 seconds is plenty of time for him to get his point across!


----------



## scroogemcbucks

i owed almost 4 k for 100 work orders from buczek in derby ,they keep saying its a computer problem ,well your computer problems dont pay my overhead i guess im going to have to start suing them or lein properties


----------



## Wannabe

Dear ASAP,
The collective forum group will be starting a collection fund to help pay for Atty fee's. We have been informed that these posts are being read and reviewed and if so then pay the contractor what is owed. No contractor can afford to "bank" your business--pay up!


----------



## PropPresPro

Wannabe said:


> Dear ASAP,
> The collective forum group will be starting a collection fund to help pay for Atty fee's. We have been informed that these posts are being read and reviewed and if so then pay the contractor what is owed. No contractor can afford to "bank" your business--pay up!


Not a bad idea. 

ASAP, Instead of wasting your money hiding behind your lawyer, pay the man for the work he did for you!


----------



## Zuse

PropPresPro said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> ASAP, Instead of wasting your money hiding behind your lawyer, pay the man for the work he did for you!



Agreed..:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Pay him.....ASAP!!!!:thumbup:

Pun intended


----------



## hammerhead

Craigslist Hack said:


> Pay him.....ASAP!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Pun intended


and the rest of us too.


----------



## Flyingjon69

guess the lawyer was paid in cash, they are trying to get the small claims case dismissed, or get it transferred to Muncie, because they say no work was done in my county, did not do any work in Delaware county, will be taking my proof to the court house Monday. will post what I find out. hope every one has a great weekend.


----------



## hammerhead

Good Luck


----------



## kat

*how to file a lien in my state when company is in another*

Anyone know the process? Are there free forms somewhere? I have searched every LIEN site possible and none of them make any sense. It also appears that I might have to file on each property individually instead of in a batch for the $ amount?????


----------



## RiedlingConstruction

i to am in the same boat with ASAP in muncie i been promised the world but offered nothing all i hear is we are getting to your file thats been since november i have wo from as far back as march of 2013 i have phoned everyone i could think of and i apperciate Jon starting this thread im so tired of deadbeat shops collecting all the money we put our blood sweat and tears into just to not send us our part i mean how much overhead can ya have being a paper jockey i mean i cant get anyone to talk to me the nationals wont do nothing hell i would be happy if i got a letter from a attorney atleast thats some kinda responce of action they run a very poor company i even went out of town for them when they asked what a way to treat a fella obtw im owed 116 wo all way back as far as 3 / 11 / 13


----------



## GTX63

Kat & Riedling- Your asking these clowns with hat in hand. Having open invoices from 3/13 gives you zero chance in court.
Each state has it's own laws regarding liens. Normally, you can go to the courthouse (sometimes online) and get the lender name and specifics. You file against the property and naming the lender, not fannie mae. But normally, you may only have 60 days to do so. Check your states regs on this.
It is very important that you do not swallow the baloney some of these companies will feed you. The minute you smell a rat is when you issue letters to them with the lender ccd on it that you intend to go legal on them. Shortly, very shortly after not getting results, you do so. You have much better leverage with your boot on their neck than you do waiting for a callback to your voicemails.
Let them pay your filing fees and court costs.
There are a thousand reasons they can give you why the check they wrote you isn't there yet. Let them tell it to the judge.


----------



## BRADSConst

GTX63 said:


> Kat & Riedling- Your asking these clowns with hat in hand. Having open invoices from 3/13 gives you zero chance in court.
> Each state has it's own laws regarding liens. Normally, you can go to the courthouse (sometimes online) and get the lender name and specifics. You file against the property and naming the lender, not fannie mae. But normally, you may only have 60 days to do so. Check your states regs on this.
> It is very important that you do not swallow the baloney some of these companies will feed you. The minute you smell a rat is when you issue letters to them with the lender ccd on it that you intend to go legal on them. Shortly, very shortly after not getting results, you do so. You have much better leverage with your boot on their neck than you do waiting for a callback to your voicemails.
> Let them pay your filing fees and court costs.
> There are a thousand reasons they can give you why the check they wrote you isn't there yet. Let them tell it to the judge.


To follow up on GTX, people need to know the laws in their state. It's great to come to a forum like this and bitch, but that doesn't mean a thing. You can get mad here all you want, many of us do from time to time. The important thing is TO GET PAID. Spend 10 minutes on the phone with your attorney. 

I hate to be harsh, but people need to get real. This is business. If you are a business owner, run it as such. Get what is owed to you. I had my attorney go after a private party client last year. Cost me $1080 in legal fees but I got the $5610 that was owed.

For what its worth, in Wisconsin, you have 60 days to file the notice of intent. Then you have up to 6 months to go through court proceedings, otherwise you can give them time to dribble in the checks, although I don't recommend this. Why wait any longer for money you've already been waiting for. As a point of clarification, the 60 days is from the last date of service, so technically, I could go after a grass cut that is 120 days out, as long as I was at the property with in the last 60 days for some sort of service.

Here are my real questions. Are you guys lending institutions or are you contractors? Do you have your clients fill out a credit application? Why not, after all your are extending them a line of credit? What constitutes a good client? Many of you need to do some soul searching. You should be in business to make you money. Not "just earn a living".

There is no way in hell anyone gets more 60 days from me. I don't give a chit who you are, you aren't worth it to me. At day 61, you are cut off. Just my policy. I have clients that I extend 10's of thousands to, but they got 30 days to pay it back.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction

*learning hard way*

i guess being i guess ya call a newbie in the industry just a lil over 2 years now i took a real hard learning experiance but i hope the bad press catches up with him i have contacted several news trouble shooters in indiana and several are willing to do a investigation and interviews about the companys practices bills owed and all they love a good scam to report ind attorney general wont do nothing nationals wont do nothing all i have is a extenstive paper trail and empty promises i just hope the people that read these forums learn not to contact c l ads for work and i wish we could start a thread of good and bad to work for would help alot of us lil guys from a big screwing


----------



## BRADSConst

RiedlingConstruction said:


> i guess being i guess ya call a newbie in the industry just a lil over 2 years now i took a real hard learning experiance but i hope the bad press catches up with him i have contacted several news trouble shooters in indiana and several are willing to do a investigation and interviews about the companys practices bills owed and all they love a good scam to report ind attorney general wont do nothing nationals wont do nothing all i have is a extenstive paper trail and empty promises i just hope the people that read these forums learn not to contact c l ads for work and i wish we could start a thread of good and bad to work for would help alot of us lil guys from a big screwing


Please take this advice to heart. First thing tomorrow call your attorney and discuss your options and the laws in your state. It may cost you a couple hundred bucks, but that's just a business expense. The contract you have may or may not be valid, in most cases, a blanket "thou shalt not lien cause" isn't enforceable. Only your attorney can help you out.

As for the "who's good and who's bad thread", there is no answer to that question. The answer is unique to each individual. It depends on tolerance level to PITA factors, who your contact is at your client, the area that you operate in, etc. There are people on this forum that make a good living from Safeguard. There are hundreds of others that have been screwed over. It is unfortunate to see contractors flocking to all these CL ads, Linked in, Facebook, Yahoo message boards, etc. Right now NFN is screwing contractors over on payment. Yet they have people falling over them on Linked In. WTF?:bangin::bangin::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=P4cLOQPD5eZLiyJgI7xHBA&bvm=bv.61190604,d.aWc


----------



## Flyingjon69

why would a guy pay a lawyer to clog the legal system to keep form paying out what he knows is owed? they don't pay off like they should, then when I start legal proceedings they clog it with legal BS. my attorney is costing me over $200 an hour, hope there's is better? but if I win it wont matter what he cost, guess we will see in the end.


----------



## Flyingjon69

check this out


http://aladayllc.com/2014/02/20/nam...case-of-thievery-and-financial-improprieties/


Guess things are not good in Muncie


----------



## Flyingjon69

Trying to guess which owner is going to turn on the other first ?
both can get away with this. 
one will rat the other out, and blame the other.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction

*i just wanna know*

if we can :whistling2:repo that corvette lol i think i own a lil bit of it


----------



## Flyingjon69

thinking about Lettering my van like the red letter white signs the unions use in front of red lobster and spend a weekend driving around Muncie area, maybe I can rent a bill board, maybe a little shame advertising will get these guys attention.
what do you guys think????


----------



## RiedlingConstruction

*what i like is for the owners to grow some nads*

i wish they had the nads to face the music but they to busy hiding behind office personal and there Mommys (yes i mean u shane ) they held us off long enough to close ther door and more than likely repaint the sign this week change some letter heads and print new business cards and be open next week with a new craigslist add for every tom dick and harry to jump on board again with them while them two are in sunshine state riding in the corvette and staying in the finest hotels on our dime that the nationals did pay them and in return all we got was empty promisses till they shut the phones off 

and as for the non office staff they claim they was gonna help all they could with thing wont even return emails or calls leads me to belive was just another stall tactic prolly with a pay off to them peeps for helping stall our court procedings maybe shanes wife read the artical that he and his PR staff was gettin it on who knows but i know no web site no fb page no phones on now ect so any info send my way just like there name says ASAP took a big screwin and a hard lesson wont happen again gl fellow vendors thats got shafted


----------



## RiedlingConstruction

*here is jim and shain at family reunion i bet*

:thumbup:







While that is a hilarious pic and one I have used myself at times it isn't family friendly for the site.

Thanks


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC

We got screwed out of 2k a few months ago.. And they basically said that was all charge backs.. Which was completely ridiculous. But they are in a position to screw the contractor.. The unfortunate part is you don't even find out they robbed you for another month or 2.


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC

... That's why it's important to work for multiple vendors ....


----------



## BPWY

Heres the thing about chargebacks that makes me among others believe they are a complete lie perpetuated by these greedy companies.

We ALL know they are not above lying, and lying a lot, and lying big!
Have you or any body you know ever gotten proof of a charge back?????????????
Not me.


In every other type of business and the contracting world there is proof shown for a chargeback. There just is.
So why is P&P so special????

I firmly believe chargebacks are just one more way to rob money from underpaid and hard working contractors. 
Until proven otherwise.



Think on this, another contractor who shall remain nameless to protect the guilty started fighting every single chargeback the national gave him.
And requesting to take each and every single one to 3rd party mediation.
Suddenly they no longer had a problem paying him for his chargebacks.
Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Duey said:


> ... That's why it's important to work for multiple vendors ....


Yep and sometimes you can spend months chasing a few grand. That's counter productive when you can be making twice that if you are out working. Some things in life are lessons we have to pay for. We've had multiple companies not pay us and most of the time we never collect. You simply live and learn. 

When I did construction as my main focus I spent a ton of money on advertising and paid out quite a bit in commissions. I look at losses from non payment and chargebacks as my advertising budget. It still angers me when they don't pay but I have come to accept it as part of the program.


----------



## Flyingjon69

Since this is headed to court, has anyone included a regional on the small claims court?
Keep hearing they didnt pay, but no proof to back it up. Whats your thoughts, besides im wasting my time and money.
also is the wife of the owner responsible?


----------



## ALS9386

That sucks you sure picked a better company to work for.


----------



## Wannabe

There was a published article (I was looking for it) where the contractor took WF or BOA to small claims court and won by default since bank rep never showed up. Contractor had a judgement and paid the Sheriffs Office fees to execute the judgement. Contractor and Sheriff showed up at a branch bank office, contractor backed a moving (Hertz type) truck up to front door. Branch manager went bizerk when Sheriff said they were executing the judgement and the contractor was going to remove X$$ of desks, computers etc etc to fulfill the court judgement. Phones were BLAZING and within 15+/- minutes he had cash in hand.

I have never done this on a bank BUT I did do this to a nonpaying homeowner! The deputy asked me what I wanted to fulfill the judgement... I told the wife (husband was at work and on the cellphone yelling) to please hand over the keys to the Harley. She left and within 10 min I had $2100 for my invoice and $125 for Sheriffs fee.

It does work if you are willing to pursue it...just do it correctly.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction

*story is*

well inside info states since Shane had his lil office fling that is what cost him the company he is in the middle of a divorce liquidate all assets stop paying peeps musta had to pay the wife off lol and closed the doors after he put his mom in the fighting ring with the unpaid work order what a son huh Teri but shes no angel either by court records i have searched and the intell also tells me the run down junky company trucks are for sale in front of the office thats now for rent on craigslist muncie BTW with a phone number that noone answers or screens very carefully and also if anyone happens to drive by can anyone comfirm reports of Shanes new address being the office parking lot with the rv extention cord pluged into building lol hope dat hummer was good Micheal Shane Aiken well be seeing ya soon in court i hope


----------



## Jovashut

*Homestar*

Think I will be doing this with homestar soon just to make the phones work. Isnt it something that we cannot do anything on a phone with these situations but 1 hot officer of a back can probably call the owner/ceo/president and have it done in minutes. POOF goes the PROOF....bassturds:innocent::innocent:will:furious::furious:allways:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:ruin:thumbup::thumbup:fishing:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jovashut

*Hey*

I said bass turds will always ruin fishing. would bass dung work:blink:


----------



## Flyingjon69

So my brother in law stopped by Muncie ASAP head office yesterday, shop closed up, all windows covered, no activity, some work trucks and equipment in a fenced lot next to building. guess Jimmy and Shane are gone with the wind? Hope at least shanes soon to be ex wife makes out better than the contractors her thieving scum cheating husband and his partners ripped off for hundreds of thousands of dollars.. Karma will get them both, unless one or two of the cheated contractors get them first.


----------



## Flyingjon69

got a letter today from my count clerks office, looks like I am getting the thieving scum bag in front of my local Judge. will let you know what happens.


----------



## BPWY

Go for it, but I'll be surprised if they show up. 

Default judgement will go in your favor, but unless they have attachable assets you are still out in the cold. 

Good luck.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I was told by a national that ASAP just quit returning calls. They said that emails and calls stopped being returned so eventually they took them out of their system.


----------



## mtmtnman

Wannabe said:


> There was a published article (I was looking for it) where the contractor took WF or BOA to small claims court and won by default since bank rep never showed up. Contractor had a judgement and paid the Sheriffs Office fees to execute the judgement. Contractor and Sheriff showed up at a branch bank office, contractor backed a moving (Hertz type) truck up to front door. Branch manager went bizerk when Sheriff said they were executing the judgement and the contractor was going to remove X$$ of desks, computers etc etc to fulfill the court judgement. Phones were BLAZING and within 15+/- minutes he had cash in hand.
> 
> I have never done this on a bank BUT I did do this to a nonpaying homeowner! The deputy asked me what I wanted to fulfill the judgement... I told the wife (husband was at work and on the cellphone yelling) to please hand over the keys to the Harley. She left and within 10 min I had $2100 for my invoice and $125 for Sheriffs fee.
> 
> It does work if you are willing to pursue it...just do it correctly.



http://business.time.com/2011/06/06...-on-bank-of-america-yes-you-heard-that-right/

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/philadelphia-man-forecloses-wells-fargo-mortgage/story?id=12932362


----------



## mtmtnman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXdZ94rctTA


----------



## Flyingjon69

they did not show up as expected.
judgment was awarded in my favor.
not sure where to go now?
think I will ask judge to wave the time window filing liens.
see what happens


----------



## david

*Hi*

corelogic is getting slower about pay all the time,makin companies that sub from them slower too,the industry really is going to the birds,time to find another nest,i really would'nt recommend people getting into this business hoping to make a living these days.


----------



## PropPresPro

Flyingjon69 said:


> they did not show up as expected.
> judgment was awarded in my favor.
> not sure where to go now?
> think I will ask judge to wave the time window filing liens.
> see what happens


 
Is your judgement only against ASAP?


----------



## Flyingjon69

My judgement is against james dixion and ASAP.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Flyingjon69 said:


> My judgement is against james dixion and ASAP.


I'm guessing he lays low until all the bills come in then he files BK and skates.


----------



## Flyingjon69

I should have filed against shane, terri, and heather. When I had the chance.
did get a letter from his first attorney asking to be excused because he didnt get paid.
must have not been a bankruptcy attorney?
at least they are out of business now, just like most of the hard working contractors they screwed over. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## thanohano44

Flyingjon69 said:


> I should have filed against shane, terri, and heather. When I had the chance.
> 
> did get a letter from his first attorney asking to be excused because he didnt get paid.
> 
> must have not been a bankruptcy attorney?
> 
> at least they are out of business now, just like most of the hard working contractors they screwed over. Live and learn I guess.



You should also add the regional, national and the bank who holds the note.


----------



## enriquegill012

Core Logic likely won't respond to you directly. They will probably have a discussion with the regional however if there are enough complaints


----------



## Ear26LSR

Corelogic. Doesn't respond they sold to MCS.. I think I need to do what "flyingjon69"did.. Small claims court but I have to file 10small different small claims. Suites against Corelogic and Home star.. It's pretty said that it takes a long time to get paid for services performed... In Florida owed $$$from both companies


----------



## madxtreme01

Ear26LSR said:


> Corelogic. Doesn't respond they sold to MCS.. I think I need to do what "flyingjon69"did.. Small claims court but I have to file 10small different small claims. Suites against Corelogic and Home star.. It's pretty said that it takes a long time to get paid for services performed... In Florida owed $$$from both companies



Let me correct some of your incorrect information. CoreLogic is not owned by MCS, 2 years ago they lost their biggest contract of Wells Fargo to MCS so their volume pretty much dropped off to non existent. Both CoreLogic and MCS still exist independently.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Concentric Equity Partners (CEP) purchased MCS and Corelogic's field service unit, but who care's, they're all the same trash anyway.


----------



## PropPresPro

safeguard dropout said:


> Concentric Equity Partners (CEP) purchased MCS and Corelogic's field service unit. . .


. . .and at that time all Corelogic's day to day operations and payables were absorbed by MCS management and the whole company of Corelogic FS became under the control of MCS's CEO - a small amount of CL employees were kept on the MCS staff for a while, but most all of them are gone now. Definately all of what was CL's upper management is gone. 

*madxtreme01* - At no time did Corelogic lose their general WF contract to MCS. Corelogic does still exist, but it's only because MCS management decided to keep the company open to keep all the boutique clients' existing contracts in effect & binding, otherwise they all would have bailed on MCS (USDA was by far the largest one).



safeguard dropout said:


> . . .but who care's, they're all the same trash anyway.


Agreed


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Flyingjon69 said:


> My judgement is against james dixion and ASAP.



How much money have you recovered to date?


----------

